# Is the carp bad for our waters



## Buckeye Bob

Here's a great "free" E-book read...have scanned through it some. "The German Carp in the United States" by Leon Jacob Cole. circa 1906, a report to the government, 120 or so pages. Some interesting things in there....discusses some of the myths; many will be surprised at some of the findings. Thanks GMR Guy for referring it. You'll find references to bass populations being helped by carp...lack of or very little eggs being found in carp stomachs etc. Anyhow good stuff.

http://books.google.com/books?id=IbEqAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=German+Carp+in+the+United+States&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-KzIU5XbD8aOyASLq4HwBA&ved=0CB4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=German%20Carp%20in%20the%20United%20States&f=false


----------



## BottomBouncer

I do not understand the people who say the carp is an invasive species and isn't natural to our waters. Yet they love hybrid bass, saugeye and stocked musky. Sure, these fish can occur naturally in our waters, but not by the 100,000's.


----------



## CWG

I'd rather complain about a hybrid bass, saugeye, or musky problem in my childhood rivers than carp.
bouncer, I think thats what most complain about, you're right, there aren't 100,000's of thousands of those species you mentioned. 
And before I get labeled a specist, I LOVE the zebra mussle! I grew up on the shore of Lake Erie and it looked like a cup of coffee until the late 80's, Lake Erie now is a jewel. In the coming decades it will draw inhabitants by the millions back to the shores. 
NOW is the time to buy shoreline property for your kids kids.


----------



## T-180

All I'll say is talk to a fisheries biologist, not read some biased 108 year old book. They're here to stay for sure whether people like them or not.

Can't imagine anyone who's really looked into anything other than water clarity loving the zebra muscle. You gotta love the gobies, spiny water flees, quagga muscles (sp), etc. then too. And, don't forget to praise the soon to arrive Asian carp !!!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

T-180 said:


> All I'll say is talk to a fisheries biologist, not read some biased 108 year old book.


Interesting comment...you must be a fast reader and familiar with the author. He was a biologist....initiated the practice of tagging birds and fish (which we still use today) for study. He was primarily involved with the Michigan Dept of Agriculture in Agricultural Genetics...improving crop production. Did this study (not book) many years after the mass stocking of carp in the US to submit to the government to. He just gives his findings; some bad; some good. Just recommended it to carp anglers who might be interested in learning more about their angling species of choice. Dispels some myths..confirms others...he has no dog in the fight...just observations. Good fishing to ya.


----------



## BottomBouncer

CWG said:


> I'd rather complain about a hybrid bass, saugeye, or musky problem in my childhood rivers than carp.
> bouncer, I think thats what most complain about, you're right, there aren't 100,000's of thousands of those species you mentioned.
> And before I get labeled a specist, I LOVE the zebra mussle! I grew up on the shore of Lake Erie and it looked like a cup of coffee until the late 80's, Lake Erie now is a jewel. In the coming decades it will draw inhabitants by the millions back to the shores.
> NOW is the time to buy shoreline property for your kids kids.



You are aware that the state does stock these fish by the 1000's... 

And the fishing was better when the water wasn't crystal clear.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

The only thing I look forward to is hunting these fish with my bow in the BR.


----------



## lomssl

I believe the white perch is more destructive than the carp, they love eating yellow perch eggs. I believe we are beginning to see the effects this year. just my 2 cents


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Carp of all species are firmly imbedded in nearly every American body of water so we better learn to live with em'. It's easy for people to vilify Carp simply because they are the only Fish you see spawning in such bullish fashion clouding up water & when millions of Carp are simultaneously doing this in a confined area it will disturb siltation but think a jet ski or small outboard causes greater effects.

American Carp are an over abundant renewable natural resource - bickering over how an Angler harvest's & consumes his catch is futile & will only further repress Carp as a species of value in the public's eye.
The Buckeye Lake & Grand Lake St Marys Carp tournaments generate thousands of dollars that goes directly to Lake improvement all because Carp - Ducks Unlimited is the only conservation group who brings that financial draw.
Archery fishing is just counterintuitive to Catch Photo Release Anglers simply because it's open ended harvest has no redeeming value to over all trophy management & causes conflict among groups . However if the Fish that are harvested are used in a conducive manor I see no fault.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

As stated earlier...a good read for those wanting to expand their knowledge on the carp.


----------



## BottomBouncer

LilSiman/Medina said:


> The only thing I look forward to is hunting these fish with my bow in the BR.


I'm sorry...do the carp ANGLERS go into the fish shooter section and try to start ****?


----------



## sammerguy

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm sorry...do the carp ANGLERS go into the fish shooter section and try to start ****?


NO, but that is because the type of person that will kill an animal just to kill it will absolutely come and troll a forum. Sociopaths tend to do such things.


----------



## TheCream

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm sorry...do the carp ANGLERS go into the fish shooter section and try to start ****?


It's not worth engaging them in discussion, in my opinion. They won't change their opinions and will continue to think they're doing a great service. I honestly don't have a huge issue with bow fishing if you get some kind of use out of the fish. Shooting them and "releasing" them or dumping a pile of dead fish is a waste, to me. I'm a hunter, and I have hunted about everything there is in Ohio to hunt. I don't kill something unless I get something from that animal's life that I am taking. I don't care if it's carp, deer, raccoons, bass, possums, or bluegills...killing something for the sake of killing it is wrong in my eyes.


----------

